# Going to Canada- Do I have to tell border patrol I have a CCW license?



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I'm a relatively new CCW holder and I'm going over the border in the near future up north to Canada. Every time I go, we go through several questions, one being "do you have a firearm on you?" I have a couple of questions-

1. Am I able to take my firearm with me over the border to Canada?
2. Do I need to inform the border questioning officer that i'm a CCW holder? Or will that just open a whole can of worms for me.

Thanks for the help. I didnt think of asking this to my instructor.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

You can but I hear its not worth the trouble.
https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...-for-taking-firearm-/-rifle-to-canada-to-hunt 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Leave your handgun and ccw at home. Your ccw is meaningless up there and they have some pretty strict handgun laws.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Okay i'll leave it at home. So, when you get stopped by a cop for a traffic violation, you are advised to inform them of your ccw license.

I know you're not being "stopped" per say, but do you tell the customs officer that you are a ccw holder and show them your license regardless?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Each US state is different. For example, in PA you do not need to inform an LOE when stopped. But then again your ccw isn't honored in pa son its illegal for you to carry there. I do not believe you need to tell the border patrol you have a ccw when going to Canada, especially if your not carrying, at least I never have.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

K, good to know. They check your passport, but never really your drivers license anyway. I probably won't unless they say something.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You should check out and read up on www.handgunlaws.us. Not relevant to Canada, but there is a ton of information on what the laws are and which states honor Ohio's ccw. I posted the PDF for Ohio a while ago on here, if you look thru my old posts you'll likely find it. BTW, its not advised that you inform an LOE in Ohio, its required...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you for all of the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If your not carrying your pistol, you are not required to say squat to anyone. A few might think so but you don,t have to. The officer will know you have a permit before he ever gets to your car door. Search ccw items on here, was discussed awhile back, Mike


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ORC States



> If a person is stopped for a *law enforcement purpose *and is carrying a
> concealed handgun as a CCW licensee, whether in a motor vehicle or not,
> he shall inform the law enforcement officer that he is carrying a concealed
> handgun. If in a vehicle, the licensee shall remain in the vehicle and
> ...


Emphasis added for clarification.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Do NOT mention a THING about guns or permits to Canada customs!!! Leave yours at home too!!! You may as well be carrying a kilo of heroin with ya.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Leave your gun at home or you'll need to buy a new one, when you get out of jail. 
Hand guns are not permitted in canada, even law inforcement officers must regester their gun and leave it at a crossing until they return to the USA. Don't say anything unless your ask, KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT! I owned a place up there and went back and forth for 30 years. We were never pulled over or checked unless they were training new officers. Having a CCW doesn't impress the border guys at all.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

As boatnut said,

I just took the CCW class last week and there was a couple that moved from Canada about 15 years ago and they said do not mention firearms unless you want a complete search of your vehicle and belongings.


----------

